# Super Spacer Adjustment



## darkzero (Sep 7, 2014)

This is how I had to use my super spacer. Mounted on a piece of MIC  plate. What I hated about it is that everytime I wanted to use the SS in  the horiz position I had to remove the plate. Then when I wanted to use  it in the vert position I had to remount the plate & reindicate.  That started to become old very quick.






This was the problem, in the vert position the slots on my table would  not line up with the SS's slots & is why I had to use the plate. As  you can see the slots are not narrow enough for my table.









So I set out to fix that. I don't have any angle plates large enough to  hold the SS, well I don't have any at all yet. But I did have some thick  pieces of AL flat bar laying around so I decided to make some & see  how well it would do. I only milled the mounting & mating surfaces.  Wasn't sure what to expect at this point.












Ok, time to dial it in. Didn't need to be that perfect for what I'm  doing so close enough would have been fine. First I indicated to be  parallel with the table's surface.






Then I dialed in the X axis.






Next I checked to see that the key slot matched. Yes it did.






Finally I wanted to check the Y axis to see how far off my AL angle  plates were. About 1 thou, I just trammed the mill last week (tilt &  nod) so not bad, I can live with that. Ok, now on to a bit of milling.






The slot was about .73" wide. I didn't want to widen it anymore by going  through it with a 3/4" endmill. The next size smaller I had was a 5/8"  which is what I decided to use. The largest bolts I use with my table  are 1/2" so 5/8" is good enough for me. I use M12 for the SS anyway.









Next I needed to face the top side for the nuts (well bottom with the  way it's mounted). I made a boring bar to be used in reverse like a fly  cutter. I don't have any broaches yet & I didn't feel like trying to  make a square hole by broaching on the lathe. A round hole with a screw  is good enough for this. I set the cutter at 5° & put a larger nose  radius on it.















Now I am able to use the slots & mount the SS directly to the table  without that annoying plate. I made the slots wider than needed for  different table sizes if/when I get a new mill. Ok, not really, I  miscalculated & overshot my mark but I  compensated when facing so it's still perfectly fine.












I'm not a fan of using locating keys with my vises but for the SS I  decided to try using them. Sometimes I'll dial in the SS, start milling,  then decide I want to use the tailstock. A few times I didn't mount the SS  very center on the table & the tailstock would not line up (I use  the keys on it). The keys for the SS are 5/8" & my table slots are  14mm. I milled them a tad bit undersize to allow for indicating.









Dial the chuck back in. I already "rebuilt" the chuck & SS internals when I first got it.






Now to check for nod. Oh, very nice, with the unmilled plate I used to  get a thou & a 1/2 using the same bar at the same distance. I coudn't ask for better than that!









And finally, I added another point of reference. Not sure what this was  for but it came with my lathe. The 0 mark is on the backside of the SS, I like to use the SS on the left side of the table so this makes  it easier for me when I need a quick reference & not having to look  on the back. I clocked it at 90° from 0.






Now I'm Super happy with my Super spacer! Thanks for looking!


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 7, 2014)

*Re: Super Spacer (Indexer) Adjustment*

Nice job and it makes life easer. :thumbsup:


----------



## PatMiles (Sep 8, 2014)

*Re: Super Spacer (Indexer) Adjustment*

Damn fine job! 

Pat


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Super Spacer (Indexer) Adjustment*

Good deal. And I like that light you added to your quill.  There is never anything blocking the light from there.

I need some kind of indexer. What brand and size is your SS? I am still undecided on a SS or Dividing Head.  I have been eyeing the dividing head Matt has on his site, but I just don't know.

Rick


----------



## darkzero (Sep 9, 2014)

*Re: Super Spacer (Indexer) Adjustment*



Stonebriar said:


> Good deal. And I like that light you added to your quill.  There is never anything blocking the light from there.
> 
> I need some kind of indexer. What brand and size is your SS? I am still undecided on a SS or Dividing Head.  I have been eyeing the dividing head Matt has on his site, but I just don't know.
> 
> Rick



Actually things like my ER chuck & drill chuck will block light from the spindle light. I use it in addition to my machine's light. But it does make a difference & I really like it.

Not sure of an actual brand, just the Chinese manufacture's name. It's the same thing as a Phase II only less expensive, same with my two tail stocks. It's a 6" but it's actually 6.5". I wish it was an actual 6" & sometimes I wish I had a 5" but I've never seen an Asian import in that size.

It weighs like 80 lbs & is why I wish it was smaller but I'm used to it now. I was originally going to get a super indexer (super spacer & rotary table combined). I decided it would be too big & much too heavy so I decided to go with a SS instead & I'm glad I did. I ended up getting a separate rotary table.

Super spacers & dividing heads are different, each have their own advantage. A diving head can do what a SS can do but slower. A SS can't really do what a dividing head can do. For what I do a SS is more useful to me.


----------



## wildo (May 10, 2017)

Great thread- lots of good info!


----------



## Jake2465 (Jan 21, 2018)

Wow! Very nice!


----------

